# TTC with a 60 day cycle



## leafyme

I have a question about TTC with a long cycle (60 days). 

I've always been super irregular and after I went off the pill it was even more irregular. We've not been using protection since April (I've been off the pill for 2 and a half years though) but have only been seriously trying for a few months. I'm currently going to a fertility clinic to investigate my irregular period (sounds like it may be PCOS). I still have a few tests to do before they decide what kind of treatment I might require, but we have to wait for my next period to do these tests.

In the meantime I'd like to figure out my crazy cycle and see if we can get pregnant without assistance. 

For the last 6 months my cycle has been 60 days (maybe only 1 functioning ovary?) We've been doing it like mad two weeks before my next period is due (so generally from day 40-50). Does this sound right? Should we be doing it earlier?

BTW, I am clueless, so any guidance is appreciated.


----------



## pixielou

Sorry that I can't offer any help apart from saying that I hope that you get your bfp. Maybe wait until your results come back from docs and also in the maen time do ovulation tests and preg tests.


----------



## vineyard

I was having 40 day cycles. My FS told me that with anything over 35 days, ovulation is more than likely not occuring. Your timing would be correct thought. Ovulation time is calculated by taking your cycle length (60 days) minus 14 so, around day 46 is the likely time that you would be ovulating if you are. Have you tried Ovulation predictor kits? It may be worth trying just to see if you are ovulation. You might also want to try basal body temps. Some doctors like to see these....although, I find them horribly inconsistent.


----------



## leafyme

That's what my doc at the fertility clinic said, I'm probably not ovulating, my lining is becoming too heavy so it sheds on it's own without ovulation :(.

I have tried the ovulation predictor kits, it becomes expensive to use them though.

I'll give the basal temperature thing a try, I was doing it for a while, but kept forgetting to do it before I started to do other things in the morning (I am so not a morning person, I can barely get myself out of bed and ready for work).

I guess I'll have to wait and see with the tests at the clinic.


----------



## misshopeful

Hello - I'm new here..
I just wanted to know that I'm experiencing the same problem.
I'm currently on day 61. This is really frustrating as I don't have normal cycles at all. Last cycle, it was a 55 day cycle. The cycle before that, it was 88 days.

I've started taking Vitex just about a week ago so it's too early to see if it has been effective or not. I made an appointment to see the specialist at the end of this month so I'll keep you posted on what happens.

onto day 61 I go... :shock:


----------



## misshopeful

Sorry..I guess I should be more detailed and give a bit of background as well.

I was on the pill for about 10 years. I went off the pill in April 2008 because several people told me to be off the pill for at least 6 months before trying. (Not medical experts but I knew I would want to try soon so might as well). My first cycle after the pill was 28 days. Then the next cycle after that was really long...and the ones after as well. It has not been normal since.

I've been tracking my BBT and I really don't think I'm ovulating. I look back 14 days from the time I get my period and there is no hike in temperature nor is there ever a significant dip. 

I recently bought a lot of ovulation tests on ebay (pretty inexpensive). I got 100 tests for $30USD and free shipping. I haven't used any yet because I don't even know if I'm ovulating. So I'll see the specialist first and see what she recommends. 

Infertility does not run in the family (not that I know of anyway). My sister is due next week with her 2nd.


----------



## JASMAK

I don't have any info about what you are going through, but I did want to say that it is likely if you are indeed ovulating, you should probably BD between 10-18 days BEFORE your expected AF....just to make sure you don't miss it. Good luck to you.


----------



## Mrs R

Hello ladies,

It's so nice to see a thread where there are similar stories to my own. I've been ttc for 18 months with irregular cycles. I'm waiting for my second FS appointment next week to see if I will be perscribed clomid or whether they need to do further tests. I haven't got a clue when, or even if I ovulate.

I came off the pill in August 2007 (which feels like a million years ago!) and my cycles have been crazy ever since. One cycle was 140 days! My last was 46 days.

It'll be interesting to see the different treatments we are offered (or not offered) as we all seem to be at similar stages.


----------



## hayz1981

I'm currently on a 79 day cycle!! It's so frustrating. I def agree you should try to do the basal body temps for a cycle and see if you do get a temp shift before you have your AF. But sounds like if you are O'ing, you're BDing at the right time. 

Maybe just try to do it regularly throughout cycle just in case you end up having a shorter cycle - don't want to get caught out!

x


----------



## Trying4ever

I have long and irregular cycles too!!! I wish people would tell you about the bizarre effects of the OCP...I wish I had never used it...I really think that is what has caused my cysts aswell...I dont think i ovulate at all....my cycles vary from 78 days, 45,35,36,44...although last one was 32 so i was really excited that it was much nearer the 28 day mark. I spent loads of money on ovulation predictor kits and in my experience its a waste of money ...i used to get 2 dark lines on cd 14 using the OPK compared to light ones on the days before...but i think it was false readings as I had 46 day cycles those months. I also bought this saliva thing which i have no idea what it means and then the temp monitoring just made me lose sleep as I was concentrating on reading my temp first thing in the morning! So there you have it.


----------



## misshopeful

The BBT eventually became a routine for me. So much that I sometimes forget what the temperature is because I'm still half asleep and groggy in the morning. And the fact that my temperature is always consistently low and doesn't really change much (36.1 - 36.3 degrees celcius).
I've heard mixed reviews of the OPK's. But a couple of my friends and also my boss uses them religiously and they say it's quite accurate. Then again, they don't have the same issue we have...the long, dreadful cycles!!
This sounds really bad...but I'm a little relieved that I'm not the only one going through this. I thought I was alone while everyone else has a 28 day cycle.


----------



## bird24

i know the feeling - so annoying having irregular cycles!!!

i've just started clomid as i dont think i'm ovulating so i really hope it works!!

good luck all

xx


----------



## CareBear

I was having very long cycles 38 days plus and after doing some reading on the internet I suspected I wasn't ovulating. OPKs never showed a positive for me. Went to the docs who ran blood tests which confirmed I wasn't ovulating. Was referred and had 4 months of clomid with HCG jab which unfortunately still didn't give me a BFP. So basically what I am trying to say is long cycles can be an inidication of no ovulation in my experience


----------



## FunnyBunny

I too had very long cycles which got worse the longer I was off BCP varying from 45 days to over 100. Someone suggested Evening Primrise Oil to regular things up and I tried it for a while and it seemed to but I was also have reflexology and I got a :bfp: but it was a chem PG. I had blood test done nearly every week in prep for my first FS appointment which showed no ovulation and speeding things up at the FC and I'm now on clomid.

Good luck with your appointment.


----------



## Trying4ever

ooo maybe its the evening primrose oil....thats the only thing i have started taking this last cycle and it was a shorter 33 days.....


----------



## lrich82

Hi, I just wanted to give you a bit of hope regarding long cycles and being told you are unlikely to be ovulating. After a miscarriage last year my cycles were constantly at 55-60 days and I was told I wouldn't be ovulating, but, much to my great surprise, I'm now pregnant, LMP was 31st Jan so have no idea how far gone I am as have no idea when I actually ovulated so going for an early scan (fingers crossde all ok this time). I would just say keep trying in the meantime! ;-)


----------



## believegod

I have very long irregular cycles like 35, 45, 55, 65 days long. 

With my 1st pregnancy I used internet cheap OPKs and I got +ve on my CD 40 and I got my BFP 15 days later but had miscarriage in 5th week. The good thing is I Ovulated and got pregnant in 1st cycle.

With my 2nd pregnancy, I got +ve Opk on CD 52 and I got my BFP 17days later. But it turned out to be an ectopic pregnancy. 

So I always ovulated with long irregular cycles and was able to get pregnant but couldn't carry it for full term. So I doubt the quality of my eggs as I ovulate late.

Today is my CD 50. No +ve opks yet. If nothing happens, I am planning to go for some medical treatment to get my periods regular. 

Any suggestions would be helpful. Thanks.


----------



## Georgia

i used to have a90 day cycle and then foundout I have pcos and went on metforim and it went to 38-40 days!!! Maybe you have pcos


----------



## ice88

believegod said:


> I have very long irregular cycles like 35, 45, 55, 65 days long.
> 
> With my 1st pregnancy I used internet cheap OPKs and I got +ve on my CD 40 and I got my BFP 15 days later but had miscarriage in 5th week. The good thing is I Ovulated and got pregnant in 1st cycle.
> 
> With my 2nd pregnancy, I got +ve Opk on CD 52 and I got my BFP 17days later. But it turned out to be an ectopic pregnancy.
> 
> So I always ovulated with long irregular cycles and was able to get pregnant but couldn't carry it for full term. So I doubt the quality of my eggs as I ovulate late.
> 
> Today is my CD 50. No +ve opks yet. If nothing happens, I am planning to go for some medical treatment to get my periods regular.
> 
> Any suggestions would be helpful. Thanks.

if u get pregnant again i recommended u to check ur progesteron level.. u seems to have progesteron deficiency.. 
last year i got BFP on CD60.. but i got miscarriage...on 4th weeks .
if i pregnant again i wauld like to take natural progesteron cream called Progest from emerita.
i think we still ovulate however we have long period. 
i began TTC again since 16th april 2011... now i'am on CD39


----------



## Sunnygirly

I went off the pill in june 2010, and my husband and I have been ttc ever since. So now its been a year and no luck :( My cycles have been all over the map since i got off the pill. They started at about 38 days long and over the past year gone up to 55 days long. I am now waiting to see how long this cyle will be I am currently on cd 50. This is so frusterating and I am so happy to see that I am not the only one struggling with this. Anyone know any natural ways to regulate your cyle???


----------



## Babyhopes1

Hi yall, im new here nd its so comforting to read that im not the only one going through what u are/went through. I know this thread was posted a long time ago but i would love to hear how all of ur stprues turned out (truly hope for the best)

I have always had an extremely irregular cycle lasting anywhere between 6 wks nd 5 months. 
In my late teens i starting the bcp and was doin well on it. 
I got off it apprx a yr ago because were ttc and my cycles came back just as irregular. 
I did visit my gyno nd he told us to wait a bit longer b4 givin me anythn to regulate it. 
Interestingly enuf my last few cycles have been, 62, 63 and 61 days which is long but pretty regular. 
Now im wondering, Am i ovulating at all???
What are your experiences? Nd if i am ovulating, is a long cycle any indication of the quality of my eggs??
Thx in advance


----------



## Sharrison1984

Hi - I'm a first time poster! I have exactly the same situation! I used the pill for 9 years and came off it 3 years ago. My period never came for 18months at all, but finally in the last year I have had 3! Only problem is they are 140 days apart! Each one has had the same time lapse, is there a chance I'm ovulating, or is this just a breakout bleed to ensure nothing builds up too much? I would have assumed It wasn't a cycle, however is it more than a coincidence that the time between is the same? It's really hard to find any info anywhere online about this scenario! I have been diagnosed with PCOS and I have been making lots of changes to my lifestyle & loosing weight as directed by my doctor. But I'm starting to really want to see some changes now! Would love to hear if anyone has any experience with this type of cycle?! Xxx


----------



## heres_hoping

I have PCOS, and irregular cycles, often 60+ days....and I DO ovulate, what you are doing to time things is right, but don't stop 14 days before you expect AF, you may have a luteal phase shorter than 14 days. Mine is 10 days, so if I stopped 14 days before AF, I'd only go up to four days before ov-not ideal.

OPKs don't always work well for women with PCOS, so if you want to try them I'd go for the cheap ones off ebay!! I'd strongly suggest tracking your bbt, that will tell you exactly what day you ovulate, or if you are at all.


----------



## want2bmomy

hi....
i also have pcos...ttc frm 2 yrs...felt pregnant with clomid...but m/c :( ....after that tried almost 5 clomid+injectibles+ovidrell+iui rounds...but no luck....now Dr prescribed me Metformin.M also planning to start "*chasteberry vitex"* which is herbal....u can google it....it will help...i think so.Baby dust.....


----------

